# Help with an Irish-language name



## Ireth (Jun 2, 2013)

I need a bit of help with Irish grammar so I can make a name for use in my WIP. There's a horse I want to name in Irish Gaelic, "Wind-shadow" (or "wind's shadow", "shadow of the wind", whatever is succinct and grammatically correct). I have the right base words, "gaoth" being wind and "scÃ¡th" being shadow, but I have no idea how to put either of them in the right case or to combine them for a name. Anyone who knows the language, can you please help?


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 3, 2013)

Ireth
You've probably done this much already but Google translate come up with
Phrase                      Translation           Back Translation
Wind Shadow             ScÃ¡th Gaoth         Shadow Wind
Wind's Shadow           ScÃ¡th gaoithe       Windscreen
Shadow of the Wind    ScÃ¡th an Gaoth     Shadow of the Wind

So I might give "ScÃ¡th gaoithe" a miss...


----------



## Ireth (Jun 3, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> Ireth
> You've probably done this much already but Google translate come up with
> Phrase                      Translation           Back Translation
> Wind Shadow             ScÃ¡th Gaoth         Shadow Wind
> ...



I hadn't done that yet, actually. Not sure how much I trust Google Translate. I doubt it factors in lenition of initial letters and all those fiddly things about Gaelic. That's why I wanted help from an actual speaker of the language. ^^


----------



## Ireth (Jul 11, 2013)

Looking at another alternative for the name: "dark wind" or "black wind" instead of "wind-shadow". That'd leave me with Gaothdorcha and Gaothdubh (or possibly Gaothdhubh?), among some other possibilities. Thoughts?


----------



## Trick (Jul 11, 2013)

You should go to an Irish Language forum. Irish Language Forum Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ View forum - Irish Gaelic Language Forum - An FÃƒÂ³ram MÃƒÂ³r (Gaeilge) is a good one. I'm learning Irish but not confident enough to translate for you. Plus, pronunciation is tricky in Irish so you may like the look but not the sound (which is really only an issue in audio books). I think Shadow of the Wind would be scÃ¡th na gaoithe but don't quote me. 

I got a tattoo translated into Irish on a forum and, after some further research, I am now permanently marked with what seems to be the perfect translation.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 8, 2013)

Same question, different name -- now I need a placename translated to Irish. The English is "Stone Point". Would Ceann Cloiche be a good translation, or would Rinn Cloiche be better? I'm going by this dictionary entry: point - Translation to Irish for point by New English-Irish Dictionary


----------



## Addison (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know how pronunciation is different between english and irish, but if the G is soft (Like more of a "wuh" than a hard "guh) then I'd go with Goathdorcha. It just sounds more sinister than Goathdubh. 

And interesting fact, in Irish and Witch is called a Medicine. pronunciation most likely makes it sound different than our medicine, but interesting. 

For the record, Google translator is a lot better than the translator.com.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 10, 2013)

Addison said:


> I don't know how pronunciation is different between english and irish, but if the G is soft (Like more of a "wuh" than a hard "guh) then I'd go with Goathdorcha. It just sounds more sinister than Goathdubh.



Well, it's not really supposed to sound sinister, since the character in question is a good guy. He just happens to own a black horse. XD Thanks though, I'll keep that in mind.


----------

